# Carte réseau sans fil et kernel ?

## vibidoo

certain d'entre vous ont ils déjà essayé des cartes réseaux sans fils en 802.11 ?

et avec quelle kernel cela marche t'il le mieux ?

Je dois réinstaller mon Gentoo car en voulant utiliser ma nouvelle souris USB ça m'a foutu une erreur dans mon module "Type1" 

Donc autant le réinstaller et tester un bon kernel   :Sad: 

----------

## xr31Daisy

J'ai une Netgear ma401 ( 802.11b, pcmcia, sur un portable Dell i8K2 ) et un kernel 2.4.19 gentoo. Ca marche. Mais le wireless ne s'utilise que sous forme de modules, et n'est pas compilé en dur dans le noyau.

Q : comment es-tu arrivé à avoir une erreur dans Type1 avec une bête souris USB ? c'est la première chose que j'ai rajouté après l'install de Linux, et ça a marché comme sur des roulettes ... ( et pourtant, c'est une souris optique   :Smile:  )

----------

## vibidoo

j'aurais bien voulu savoir comment c'est arrivé cette erreur ça m'éviterais de réinstaller   :Crying or Very sad:  .

Quand j'avais installé mon Gentoo j'avais pas de souris USB , mais je viens d'en acquérir une le week end dernier d'ou les modif du kernel .

Et pourtant j'ai suivi te Tips  Optical Mouse  , bon tant pis ça me permetra de tester la 1.4 rc2 voir rc3 si elle sort la semaine prochaine ..

Pour en revenir au post , en fait je cherche une carte wireless pour un PC et non un portable .

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

A mon avis que la carte wireless soit sur un PC ou un portable, ça revient sensiblement au même.

Il suffit de charger le module correspondant au démarrage (cf la doc pour installer gentoo) et normalement ça devrait fonctionner.

Au pire quelques réglages du kernel...

----------

## KeithReuters

Oui j'ai un peu galéré mais j'y suis arrivé, j'ai posté deux trois trucs par ci par là sur le WL.

J'ai une Compaq WL200, elle marche avec les deux Orinoco et hostap. La chose la plus importante à savoir c'est le chipset de la carte.

Le Kernel importe peu, je ne peux que te conseiller d'utiliser le pcmcia-cs et non les extentions du Kernel.

Excuse mon Francais =)

Pascal.

----------

## DuF

J'aimerai relier dans un futur proche 3 PCs desktops (et non laptops  :Wink:  ) en 802.11, est-ce que qqn aurait une marque plus particulière, ou un modèle spécifique plutot bon marché et qui marche très bien sous linux (ayant été installé et testé avec succès) ?

J'avoue je n'ai pas lancé encore de recherches avec google  :Wink:  mais peut être que l'expérience de l'un d'entre vous me sera autant instructives !

----------

## KeithReuters

Il y a deux solutions :

Simple mais plus cher :

Un point d'access, 2 cartes WL et une Ethernet.

Compliqué :

3 cartes, dont une qui emule un poitn d'acces avec le driver hostap sous linux (et alors là bonne chance....)

Je te conseille de regarder sur Ebay et autres sites d'enchères. J'ai eu ma WL200 et son point d'accès pour relier ma machine à un réseau filaire existant de 5 machines, le tout pour 60 Euros. (C'était vraiment une tres bonne affaire,et ils étaient comme neufs =)

----------

## DuF

oué j'ai vu qu'en neuf c pas donné, surtout les points d'accès...

Je vais voir alors ce qu'il est possible de faire,

merci pour la réponse !

----------

## vibidoo

moi pour mes  achats informatique , surtout ce qui est assez nouveau , je regarde toujours en premier lieu sur Ebay Allemagne , Ils ont toujours des prix intéressants .

J'ai déjà acheté deux fois avec l'allemagne une fois en payant par paypal pour un cpu p4 2.4 .

Et une autre fois en envoyant directement le montant de l'enchère dans une enveloppe  ( le gars avait plus de 100 points positifs ).

----------

